# Cool Ebay photo



## 66TigerCat (Feb 18, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/African-Ame...-8th-AF-/201290609969?&_trksid=p2056016.l4276


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## rollfaster (Feb 18, 2015)

That is a really cool photo. Rob.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 18, 2015)

*???*

Whats so cool about it?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2015)

Wonder what is written on his t-shirt?


----------



## jkent (Feb 18, 2015)

looks like an early WWII Columbia bicycle. It has the straight down tube and hardly ever seen with the heart shaped sprocket.
I would like to have the bike. Notice the Persons tool pouch hanging on the center bar. and tire pump on the down tube.
JKent


----------



## Pantmaker (Feb 18, 2015)

This is really cool. We are family friends with a gentleman who is one of the last living Tuskegee airmen. Cant wait to show this to him.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 19, 2015)

PCHiggin said:


> Whats so cool about it?




The bike mainly but I haven't seen that many pics from this era with these bikes in use.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 19, 2015)

Pantmaker said:


> This is really cool. We are family friends with a gentleman who is one of the last living Tuskegee airmen. Cant wait to show this to him.




Now that's cool!


----------

